# My Masterpiece Flowerhorns !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Jacky Tang !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

you sure do have a beautiful collection of flowerhorn,it'


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

congratulations on your wins. sorry about your female..she was beautiful.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So much !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

*Flowerhorn Masterpieces Collections Of Jacky Tang !*

Dear Brothers and Sisters! These R Some Of My Flowerhorn Collections too ! Please Enjoy La !

1/ My RainBow Kamfamalau(The 1St Prize Winner Of The Flowehorn Competition In HoChiMinh VIETNAM 2011Class C (7cm-11cm)

















2/ My Red KingKamfa ! Got him when He was 4". Now He Is 9" ! 









3/ My Newest Strain 2012 SUPER RED DRAGON ! Got him When He Was 4". Now He Is 8" !

















4/ My Champion Winner Of The Flowerhorn Competition in VIETNAM 2012 Class B ( 5"-8" )

















5/My Lovely Fader Golden Based Female ( She Is The Mom of 2 Batchs with more than 1000 Frys Now )
Unluckily, She Died 2 Months Ago When Breeding With A Really Aggressive Big Male Super Red Dragon. 
I Share Her Pic here anyway.









6/ My Sexy Super Pearly Golden KingKamfa Female ! She Has Already Lay Eggs Twice But I Sucked All The Eggs Out Since I'm Not A Big Fan Of Breeding ! Lol !








7/ My Newest Strain 2012 SUPER RED DRAGON ! I'm Gonna Enter Him To A Flowerhorn Competition In USA Soon ! Hopefully, He will Get A Tittle !















8/ My Plantium Metalic Blue Monkey ! He Is Gonna Be In The FH Competition 2013 Soon In USA ! Hopefully, He Will Win !














Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments And Support !

Jacky Tang !


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

killer fish jacky, wow they are awesome .. good job..


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish, the Super Red Dragon and Platinum Metallic Blue Monkey I espcially like


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

You are King of the Flowerhorn's!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I love those blues. Super gorgeous fish!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

that Short Body Super Red Dragon is amazing! wish I had one like that


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jacky i actually have a question , in all of those pics i see you have either bare glass bottom or those larger glass beads or balls on the bottom , can i ask what purpose those serve or is it just to have as an alternative to a bare bottom.. or do you have a real use for those glass balls or beads or whatever you call those things?

my next question is why bare bottom, wouldnt they do just as well with a sand bottom like most other cichlids?, im not knocking what your doing here im just trying to learn from you , clearly you have awesome fish so you must be doing something right but i dont get the bare bottom or glass bead bottom ? is it just that much easier to clean or keep clean ..

i guess my next question is I have read over and over and over again how flowerhorns are mean and nasty and will kill there mates for no reason but i have housed mine together basically since i got them , and there is 2 males and 1 female fader and no one fights i mean not at all, they just all chill out together is there a reason for mine being so passive ?, the 2 males dont even seem to fight over the female they just both sort of exist together so i am curious as to why that is?

if you have any thoughts at all , or you could answer my questions that would be awesome , and im not trying to steal your thread but these questions have been bugging me for a while 

thanks man


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm really curious about the glass beads as well...I've seen them before but never thought to ask.



> i guess my next question is I have read over and over and over again how flowerhorns are mean and nasty and will kill there mates for no reason but i have housed mine together basically since i got them , and there is 2 males and 1 female fader and no one fights i mean not at all, they just all chill out together is there a reason for mine being so passive ?, the 2 males dont even seem to fight over the female they just both sort of exist together so i am curious as to why that is?


We've got 2 young ZZ female FHs who seem to do fine in a community tank. Go figure.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i know right i have 2 males and a female and no drama ever... i dunno


Elle said:


> I'm really curious about the glass beads as well...I've seen them before but never thought to ask.
> 
> We've got 2 young ZZ female FHs who seem to do fine in a community tank. Go figure.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


macframalama said:


> killer fish jacky, wow they are awesome .. good job..


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good comments Brother Joseph.
OhYeah La! There R Also Some Of My Top Favorite FHs. 
I Do Love Them So Much Too. 
Especially, The Head, The Pearls And The Colors Combinations that's Really Win My Heart. 
The Newest Strain SUPER RED DRAGON #3 and #7 R The SONs of My World Champion SUPER RED DRAGON. For over few hundred of them I only can pick 2 that I considered As A Masterpieces. All The Rest of them r just regular.


josephl said:


> Great looking fish, the Super Red Dragon and Platinum Metallic Blue Monkey I espcially like


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW ! " KING OF FLOWERHORN ". Thanks So Much For Ur Extreem Compliment Brother Johnny. Honestly, I'm not a king or expert at all. I'm just A Super Crazy FH Hobbyist.


JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> You are King of the Flowerhorn's!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Sisters Elle. I love that blue one too. The Colors Combinations r Really Special and Unique.


Elle said:


> I love those blues. Super gorgeous fish!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For The Highly Compliment about My Champion FH. U will get something like him someday really soon. Don't worry la.


er201 said:


> that Short Body Super Red Dragon is amazing! wish I had one like that


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother macframalama And Sister Elle !

Honestly, I'm Not An Expert At All. I'm Still So Youny. I'm Only 26! Lol! Hahahaha!

In My Personal Opinions, The Reasons that I put some Gravels or Breads there r just for Decrorations since there is only 1 Fish in the tank. I just want to make the tank more attractive. Nothing really special.

On the other hand, FHs r Playful and Nauthy Fishes since they love to play and dig with those Gravels and Balls things sometimes so that has some Benefits to make the FHs more Happy and Active.

However, I Found Out that make Myself super hard to clean the tank. That's Why I Decided To Removed All Gravels and Breads and Keep The Bare Bottom Tank.

Putting Gravels, Beads, and Balls or Not R based on the eyes of The Beholders. That Has Nothing To Do With The Fishes At All.
That's just for Decorations. Nothing Really Special !



macframalama said:


> jacky i actually have a question , in all of those pics i see you have either bare glass bottom or those larger glass beads or balls on the bottom , can i ask what purpose those serve or is it just to have as an alternative to a bare bottom.. or do you have a real use for those glass balls or beads or whatever you call those things?
> 
> my next question is why bare bottom, wouldnt they do just as well with a sand bottom like most other cichlids?, im not knocking what your doing here im just trying to learn from you , clearly you have awesome fish so you must be doing something right but i dont get the bare bottom or glass bead bottom ? is it just that much easier to clean or keep clean ..
> 
> ...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks thats what i was wondering , good tips jacky


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother macframalama And Sister Elle !

As We All know FH Is An Aggressive Kind Of Fish Bu tnone of them the same.Depending on the personality of the Fish. Some of them r more Aggressive to other. That's Good.

If you raise ur FHs as they as a younger age together, they will get along well to each other without Fighting or killing at all.
Some of them even mate and play to each other. 
But they never can reach to their Maxium Beauties since they always Stress of other Fishes. always worry that someone will steal their food. and they do not have their own Territories.

In Fact, I Do have around 30 FHs living together without fighting or bothering to each other. They do happy together but I know they will make a big diffrent if I Seperate them to their own tank.They r not small. They r 5"- 9". Both Male and Female. Some of them even lay egg and breed there too.

Honestly, FH Is A Wild Tiger. He Supposed to Keep By Himself In His Own Tank In Order to Reach His MAXIMUM BEAUTY. 
He Is Gonna Be More Confident, More Happy, and More Aggressive Since He Has His Own KingDom and He know He Is The King Of The Tank. In That Way He Will Try All His Best To Protect his Territory and Pump Himself To Be The Most MAXIMUM BEAUTY !

That's Why I Always put one FH in a tank.



Elle said:


> I'm really curious about the glass beads as well...I've seen them before but never thought to ask.
> 
> We've got 2 young ZZ female FHs who seem to do fine in a community tank. Go figure.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well that makes sense jacky... so solidarity one way to "pump" up the colour and kok , i get it ,


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

That's just my personal experience. Try it and u will see a big different. Lol.


macframalama said:


> well that makes sense jacky... so solidarity one way to "pump" up the colour and kok , i get it ,


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

That's just my personal experience. Try It And U will see a big Improvement of The Beauty of Ur Fish. Keep me updated.


macframalama said:


> well that makes sense jacky... so solidarity one way to "pump" up the colour and kok , i get it ,


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> He Is Gonna Be More Confident, More Happy, and More Aggressive Since He Has His Own KingDom and He know He Is The King Of The Tank. In That Way He Will Try All His Best To Protect his Territory and Pump Himself To Be The Most MAXIMUM BEAUTY !
> 
> That's Why I Always put one FH in a tank.


Well, I've definitely seen this with our trimac male, who is in his own tank. He's HUGE and super aggressive. The FH females are pretty laid back, and we don't have room to move THEM to solitary confinement, so they're just going to have to keep dealing with community life.  But then neither of them are anything like your quality of fish.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

So Impressive:thumbup:

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much Brother Fishdragon.
U do have a lot of Amazing Fishes too.
Looking forward to visit u soon.


fishdragon said:


> So Impressive:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

All I can say is WOW speachless!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


skrick said:


> All I can say is WOW speachless!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, I'm just merging this thread with the Monster Fish thread to keep everything in 1 place.

Thanks!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments And LIKEs !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments And LIKEs !


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Just WOW!!! What an impressive lineup, you are truly gifted young sir. And good with your upcoming shows, hope to another champ or two.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments ! I'm Also Keeping 2 More Big Champions that's I haven't show to anyone yet. They R My Big Champions!


niteshift said:


> Just WOW!!! What an impressive lineup, you are truly gifted young sir. And good with your upcoming shows, hope to another champ or two.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jacky:
I just *LOVE *your posts - they make my day and put a big ol' smile on my face. I can't remember the last time I saw anyone so passionate about their fish. It's an absolute joy to read your posts and see your beautiful collection. Thanks so much for sharing with us all. You've managed to convince me that I need a flowerhorn in my life  I'm just cooking up my tank now and will be deciding over the next couple of weeks what I want. Thank you :bigsmile:
Shelley


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Chappy ! 
Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Commments and Valuable Compliments About My FH Collections !
U R Really Making My Life So Much Happier !

Let's Meet Up Soon So That We Can Share, Learn, And Support To Each Other !

Call Me Anytimes!


Chappy said:


> Hi Jacky:
> I just *LOVE *your posts - they make my day and put a big ol' smile on my face. I can't remember the last time I saw anyone so passionate about their fish. It's an absolute joy to read your posts and see your beautiful collection. Thanks so much for sharing with us all. You've managed to convince me that I need a flowerhorn in my life  I'm just cooking up my tank now and will be deciding over the next couple of weeks what I want. Thank you :bigsmile:
> Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, Jacky. And it's Sister Chappy, well, Shelley actually


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Sisters Shelly! I'm Free This Sat Around 4pm. U r welcomed to come if u have free time !


Chappy said:


> Sounds like a plan, Jacky. And it's Sister Chappy, well, Shelley actually


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll *MAKE *free time!!!! *WOW *- thanks for such a generous offer, Jacky. I'll pm you with my contact info. Can't wait to see those beauties in person. Thank you :bigsmile:


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Brother Arash BCA and the Owner Of Island Pet Unlimited did come over my place to visit my FHs. They r so Impressed with My FHs Collections. Thanks So Much for all ur Valuable Compliments and Visits !


----------

